# moving



## dutchgirl414 (May 25, 2015)

Hi, I have been living in the us for 38 years and want to move back to Limburg, were I was born. What is required to move back? And is it very difficult


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

If you are a Dutch national I'd go to the embassy and apply for a Dutch passport and use that to travel (move back).

If you lostyour citizenship (could be if you obtained a second nationality and did not renew your passports). you'd need to apply for citizenship again.

More info on IND.nl (in Dutch and English) just fill in the online tool under "my situation".
- https://ind.nl/particulier/Nederlander-worden
- https://ind.nl/EN/individuals/dutch-citizenship


----------



## dutchgirl414 (May 25, 2015)

thanks for the info, yes i got a American pasport so I will chech into this


----------

